
Kashmir – A Twitter Thread - sricola
https://twitter.com/sricola/status/1158961698478469120
======
chronicler
They forgot to mention that Pakistan is happy for Kashmir to go down the route
of independence, this potential positive resolution of the problem isn't
supported by India.

